# welcometobarbados



## wizehop (Dec 5, 2010)

Came across this sight the other day, may be helpfull to some so passing it on

This is a site regarding rape and the people who have been through it

Rape & Sexual Abuse Survivor Stories: Silent All These Years


----------



## MiztressWinter (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for contributing this. I read through this, and hope it can help someone out there.


----------

